# Whats peoples thoughts on this



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

ch_query%3Dnigel%2Bbenn%2Bon%2Bmurder%26aq%3Df&has_verified=1&oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fverify_age%3Fn ext_url%3Dhttp%253A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%2 53Fv%253DMMvS4xetcn4

who what and why did someone do this?


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

you ever seen Rise of the Footsoldier? it's about this, good film. brutal to watch sometimes. recommended!


----------



## BOB1984 (Feb 17, 2011)

buzzzbar said:


> you ever seen Rise of the Footsoldier? it's about this, good film. brutal to watch sometimes. recommended!


this is my favorite film ever. i watch it on a regular basis


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

My Missus was like "ooooh no too brutal" when Pat went to collect his pizza.....lol


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Why did someone kill them or why did someone make that clip?


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

Bamse said:


> Why did someone kill them or why did someone make that clip?


The Essex Murders, 1995.

Read this mate.

http://www.bernardomahoney.com/rrmurders/case.shtml


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

buzzzbar said:


> The Essex Murders, 1995.
> 
> Read this mate.
> 
> http://www.bernardomahoney.com/rrmurders/case.shtml


Thanks, but what I meant was what is Noodle asking for: our thoughts on the murders or on the clip?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

I can't remember the full story but many believe they were killed by the Police. Something to do with a coppers daughter dying after taking some E which had come through this gang.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Bamse said:


> Thanks, but what I meant was what is Noodle asking for: our thoughts on the murders or on the clip?


why did they get killed and who by?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> why did they get killed and who by?


The got killed coz they were dangerous and out of control and people get scared of people out of control so they get rid of them


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> why did they get killed and who by?


There are two men serving life for the killing but there was also 4 other main people that could have been fingered for it. Bit of a who killed archie mitchell. There was plenty of people with the motive and plenty of people with the balls / brains to do it


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> The got killed coz they were dangerous and out of control and people get scared of people out of control so they get rid of them


As straightforward as it gets!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

From what I've read and watched over they years, it was only a matter of time before they were killed. They just thought they were untouchable and p1ssed alot of people off.

Although they were feared and had a crazy reputation, the power got to their head. But sooner or later people wanted them dead as Pat Tate went around robbing and taxing drug dealers and didn't expect any comeback.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

You prob aint gonna believe me but one of the "essex men" is at my old gym. He was a hard fvck, proper lump and had a proper amazing daughter. He done his time and got released, I never spoke to him about the incident but I know for a fact that he killed a few people. I dont wanna give to much away as Im scared he'll hunt me down and feed me to his dogs but he had such a nice Evo 6 GSR lol. Now got a GT-R lucky man


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

dont see why anyone gives a toss, career criminals, live by the sword blah blah


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

If you tread that route there's only going to be one ending and it's not going to be a nice one.

As Vib says about live by the sword die by the sword.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Who is that Skinny Gay Cowboy in your Avatar?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Noodles avi is of him after he carried out the killings


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

'who 'im?'

'looks like the fackin honey monster'

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## RUSSELL92 (May 10, 2011)

Ive seen the 3 films about this. Essex Boys, Rise of the Footsoldier and Bonded by Blood which are all different accounts of what happened. Id say its anyones guess as to what happened. So many wannabe gangsters claim to have been involved with or associated with the essex boys. Has anyone heard of Dave Courtney I read one of his many books where he talks about the Essex Boys which is unintentionally hilariou,s the guy is a complete muppet and obvious liar!


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

yes


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

RUSSELL92 said:


> Ive seen the 3 films about this. Essex Boys, Rise of the Footsoldier and Bonded by Blood which are all different accounts of what happened. Id say its anyones guess as to what happened. So many wannabe gangsters claim to have been involved with or associated with the essex boys. Has anyone heard of Dave Courtney I read one of his many books where he talks about the Essex Boys which is unintentionally hilariou,s the guy is a complete muppet and obvious liar!


Well what can I or anyone else say about dave courtney !!!!!

I will give him this though, He makes it his job to know the right people

The renttendon murders get all the conspiracy sh1t, there was 3 other people that could have killed them. Steve nipper ellis who once shot tate as he was going to kill ellis so a kill or be killed situation. billy blundell, Probably the most feared essex gangster. people were asking him to sort the essex boys out coz the were out of control. Bernard O'mahoney, He had told the police that the extasy pill that killed leah betts had come from the essex boys and obviously tate, tucker and rolfe were not to happy about this but the real killers were steele and whomes. Steele was bullied by the essex boys after years of dealing with them and decided enough is enough and fair play to them. If they did not do it someone else would have very soon


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Some naughty boys in Essex.....

Won't name names.

Good doc to watch:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

FACKIN KANT KANT YA FACKING KANT KANT KANT ILL FACKING KANT YA, YA KANT KANT

Boring...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

they got killed cos 12 years later someone wanted to make a film that was nothing like real life


----------



## RUSSELL92 (May 10, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Well what can I or anyone else say about dave courtney !!!!!
> 
> I will give him this though, He makes it his job to know the right people
> 
> The renttendon murders get all the conspiracy sh1t, there was 3 other people that could have killed them. Steve nipper ellis who once shot tate as he was going to kill ellis so a kill or be killed situation. billy blundell, Probably the most feared essex gangster. people were asking him to sort the essex boys out coz the were out of control. Bernard O'mahoney, He had told the police that the extasy pill that killed leah betts had come from the essex boys and obviously tate, tucker and rolfe were not to happy about this but the real killers were steele and whomes. Steele was bullied by the essex boys after years of dealing with them and decided enough is enough and fair play to them. If they did not do it someone else would have very soon


The Essex Boys film was Bernard O'Mahoneys' version of events im sure.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

RUSSELL92 said:


> The Essex Boys film was Bernard O'Mahoneys' version of events im sure.


he was on Danny Dyers something something on bravo, and he had the range rover that they were murdered in, really bizzare. He sounds like a complete tool


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

the essex boys film was also very very poo when compared to rise of the footsoldier


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

What a stupid video.

Judging by the text it looks like it was done by a 17 yr old with too much time on his hands.

Who? Why?

Who cares. Didn't know them. Couldn't give a fk either way.

Never understood why people are so fascinated by stuff like this.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

chilisi said:


> What will happen if you name names? Will you get your pants pulled down and have your bum smacked?


Is that an offer?


----------



## train365 (Apr 30, 2011)

i wanna know why that video took 5 min to send a message? im sorry but i was bored after the first min!!!!!


----------

